# 2010 Altima 2.5 using oil, losing coolant



## DanielCD (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm looking for expert opinions and advice. 

My son's 2010 Altima 2.5 he bought new is using oil and losing coolant. The car has just under 62,000 miles on it.

I do see a slight indication of water in the oil looking at the underside of the oil filler cap. A slight frothy, milky residue. After the car has been driven and then sits a while, there is quite a bit of smoke upon startup. It appears to be more of a whitish color, but there does seem to be a tint of blue as well.

The car starts and runs well. (Once I knew about the problem I told my son to stop driving the car).

I ran a compression check with the engine at operating temperature and all four cylinders were at between 193 and 195 lbs.

My thought is that it's a head gasket. If it's likely to be something else, I don't want to spend the time and money on the wrong thing. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

You will see that under the oil cap, it's condensation in the oiling system. If there was a substantial coolant leak into the oiling system then the oil, on the dipstick, would be milky. If it's smoking on startup then sunds like valve seals. pressure test the coolant system to see where the coolant maybe going. if you think it's in the cylinders then you'll notice the piston tops looking moist.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

My thoughts on the possibility of valve seal failure is that it would not explain the loss of coolant. I would lean more towards the possibility of a blown head gasket. A cylinder leakdown test would help confirm that. Being so close to the end of the powertrain warranty and if the car was properly maintained, I would talk to Nissan about possibly covering the cost (at least partial) of the repair. They probably won't, but doesn't hurt to ask. Their customer service hotline is 1-800-NISSAN-1.


----------



## DanielCD (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you for the response. The oil on the dipstick is not milky. I'll pressure test the coolant system as time allows.

Thanks again.


----------



## DanielCD (Dec 24, 2012)

smj999smj said:


> My thoughts on the possibility of valve seal failure is that it would not explain the loss of coolant. I would lean more towards the possibility of a blown head gasket. A cylinder leakdown test would help confirm that. Being so close to the end of the powertrain warranty and if the car was properly maintained, I would talk to Nissan about possibly covering the cost (at least partial) of the repair. They probably won't, but doesn't hurt to ask. Their customer service hotline is 1-800-NISSAN-1.


Thank you for the response.
I will perform a cylinder leakdown test as time allows.
Talking with Nissan about covering the cost was my initial thought but my son did not keep maintenance records. Expensive lesson learned.


----------



## DanielCD (Dec 24, 2012)

Outkast said:


> You will see that under the oil cap, it's condensation in the oiling system. If there was a substantial coolant leak into the oiling system then the oil, on the dipstick, would be milky. If it's smoking on startup then sunds like valve seals. pressure test the coolant system to see where the coolant maybe going. if you think it's in the cylinders then you'll notice the piston tops looking moist.


I pressure tested the coolant system, there is a leak. It is not leaking externally. I have not pulled the plugs to check the tops of the pistons yet.

I cleaned the oil cap a few days ago and checked it again tonight. It's definitely got a milky residue on it. I looked down into the valve cover and there is a milky residue there as well.


----------



## DanielCD (Dec 24, 2012)

smj999smj said:


> My thoughts on the possibility of valve seal failure is that it would not explain the loss of coolant. I would lean more towards the possibility of a blown head gasket. A cylinder leakdown test would help confirm that. Being so close to the end of the powertrain warranty and if the car was properly maintained, I would talk to Nissan about possibly covering the cost (at least partial) of the repair. They probably won't, but doesn't hurt to ask. Their customer service hotline is 1-800-NISSAN-1.


I haven't yet located a cylinder leak down tester. I'm trying to rent one, it's not something I would use much if I bought one. I mentioned to Outkast that there is a coolant system leak which appears to be internal. And there is a milky residue in the valve cover. I'm getting closer to believing it is a leaking head gasket, but I will do a leak down test first. 
If it does turn out to be the head gasket, could it be likely that the cylinder head is warped? If it is warped, is there enough material on these heads to have them shaved to true it up? From what I've read about these engines, shaving the head would turn into a lot of work to adjust the valves.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the head is warped, according to the FSM, the maximum distortion limit allowed is: 0.1 mm (0.004 in) or less; if it's greater, replace the head. Milling the head doesn't change the valve lifter clearance to cam shaft lobe, so there's no adjustment needed. What does change slightly is the cam timing.


----------

